# Cobra alarm settings



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Our van has a Cobra alarm system fitted to it (About 12 months old.) When arming and disarming it, the indicators flash, but there is no audible tone. The instructions say that it can be set to give a tone on arm and disarm, but that this must be done by the fitting engineer. I dont have the fitting instructions, only the handbook.
I would really like to set this up-does anyone know how to do it?
Many thanks.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

If its a 8185 model???, i have manual in PDF form.

pm me you email,and i'll sent it you


regards
Karl


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure which model Karl, but PM on way. Many thanks.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

You have email


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Waleem said:


> When arming and disarming it, the indicators flash, but there is no audible tone.


I'd like that - the engineer who installed the alarm on our van has disabled the Fiat central locking, which means the only way to lock the cab doors is with the alarm (the key in the lock doesn't work either). This is all very well, unless you need to get up and off early from a busy campsite  

Gerald


----------

